# EASY..i repeat E-A-S-Y holiday cookie recipes?



## goofy girl (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Gang!!

I'm feeling all domestic this year and for the holidays I want to make plates of cookies for the owners and employees of the nearby businesses that I frequent. Does anyone have any EASY cookie (or bar, brownie or bread) recipes?? I want to make a few varieties and since they are for business they will need to feed all the employees (the biggest one only had about 10 employees, but still)...so it's gonna be alot of cookie baking! Which is why I want to keep it as simple as possible...Ok...so, any suggestions??


----------



## Brandi (Nov 22, 2007)

*Chocolate Dipped Oreo Pops	* 


View attachment oreodip.jpg



COOKING TIME 

Active Time: 30 minutes 
Total Time: 1 hour 

INGREDIENTS
10 lollipop sticks
10 double-stuff Oreo cookies
11/2 cups (9 oz) semisweet chocolate chips
11/2 Tbsp solid vegetable shortening
Decoration: green sprinkles (jimmies), candy-covered chocolate drops (ice cream topping) 
PREPARATION
1. Line a baking sheet with wax paper. Insert a lollipop stick into cream filling of each cookie.

2. Melt chocolate and shortening in a small bowl in microwave; stir until smooth.

3. Dip 1 cookie pop into melted chocolate, letting top of cookie rest on bottom of bowl for support. Spoon melted chocolate over cookie to coat. Transfer to lined baking sheet, using a fork to support pop from underneath if needed.

4. Sprinkle around edge with sprinkles, making a “wreath.” Add chocolate drops. Let stand until set. Repeat with remaining cookie pops, remelting chocolate as needed. Wrap in food-safe cellophane or plastic wrap; tie with bow for gift-giving.
Store: Refrigerator 2 weeks

May not be what you want to send to businesses but these are cute and easy!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 22, 2007)

http://baking.about.com/od/brownies/r/mrsquinnseasy.htm

seriously. these are awesome. i made three pans of these for a few fundraising events we had at work, and they were a huge hit. very fudgy and deeeelicious. i didn't put nuts in mine, i put finely chopped peanut butter chips in them. :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 22, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> Hi Gang!!
> 
> I'm feeling all domestic this year and for the holidays I want to make plates of cookies for the owners and employees of the nearby businesses that I frequent. Does anyone have any EASY cookie (or bar, brownie or bread) recipes?? I want to make a few varieties and since they are for business they will need to feed all the employees (the biggest one only had about 10 employees, but still)...so it's gonna be alot of cookie baking! Which is why I want to keep it as simple as possible...Ok...so, any suggestions??



Sorry, I don't have any cookie recipes, I don't bake. I just wanted to say that's a really lovely idea and so sweet of you to do this. How lovely.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 22, 2007)

OHHHHH Those are GREAT guys!! THANKS! I know me, and cookies usually aren't _too_ difficult, but if there is too much waiting, dough twisting or any of that stuff, I'd just give up. Thanks!!!


----------



## EmJay (Nov 22, 2007)

but seem so fussy! 

Easy coconut macaroons 

INGREDIENTS:
16 ounces shredded coconut
1 can (14-15 ounces) sweetened condensed milk
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

PREPARATION:
Mix all ingredients together. 
Drop by teaspoonfuls onto generously greased baking sheets. 
Bake at 350° for 8 minutes. 
Cool macaroons slightly; remove to rack. 

Makes about 4 to 5 dozen coconut macaroons.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 22, 2007)

OMG you guys ROCK! These are just the kinds of things i was looking for!! Thank you!! WOOHOO..these cookie trays are gonna be so great!! I'm all excited now!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

Not only is it Damn Easy Fudge, but it only has 4 ingredients too.
INGREDIENTS:

* One 12-ounce package (2 C.) semi-sweet chocolate chips
* One 14-ounce can sweetened condensed milk
* 1-1/4 Cup chopped, toasted nuts*
* 1 teaspoon vanilla extract 

PREPARATION:
Grease a foil-lined 8 inch square pan.

Conventional method:
In a double boiler, melt chips and milk. Stir until smooth. Add nuts and vanilla.

Microwave method:
Melt chips with milk on 50 percent power, 3 to 5 minutes. 


EASY - DELICIOUS MICROWAVE FUDGE 

1 box powdered sugar
1/2 c. cocoa
1 stick butter, melted
1/4 c. milk
1 tsp. vanilla

Mix all ingredients except vanilla in microwave safe dish. Microwave on high for 2 minutes. Beat. Add vanilla (and nuts if desired). Pour into a 8"x8" pan. Chill.


This one sounds really yummy as well as easy....

Almond Joy Fudge Candy

2 (12oz). pkg. semi-sweet chocolate chips 
2 (14oz) cans sweetened condensed milk 
2 tsp.Vanilla extract 
2 Cups.(16 pieces) mini Almond Joy Candy Bars, cut into ½ inch pieces 

Butter an 8-inch square baking pan. 
Line with enough wax paper to overhang 2 sides by 
2 inches. 

In pot, combine chips and milk over medium heat, 
cook, stirring constantly,until mixture is melted 
and smooth. 

Remove from heat; stir in vanilla extract. 
Cool 1 minute. 
Stir in candy bars. 
Spread mixture evenly in pan. 
Refrigerate until firm,at least 2 hours. 
Use wax paper to help remove from pan. 
Peel off paper, then cut into squares. 

Makes 36 pieces


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks Greeny! I was thinking about doing fudge, but I have always heard that it is difficult to make (or takes alot of practice or something?) but it does look like it is an easy (and DELICIOUS!!) recipe..I'm gonna give it a whirl  Thanks! 


I think I'm gonna have to make extras by accident so I can have some here at home


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://baking.about.com/od/brownies/r/mrsquinnseasy.htm
> 
> seriously. these are awesome. i made three pans of these for a few fundraising events we had at work, and they were a huge hit. very fudgy and deeeelicious. i didn't put nuts in mine, i put finely chopped peanut butter chips in them. :eat2:



SOUPY! I'm not allowed to rep you again. I gotta spread the love...but thanks for the recipe, girly! Sounds great :eat2:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Nov 23, 2007)

Brandi said:


> *Chocolate Dipped Oreo Pops	*



Adorable idea!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Nov 23, 2007)

I do this thing for Christmas with sugar cookies where I make twice as much of the regular dough, nothing fancy or different, and use half the cookies as regular circles (sliced off a refrigerated roll).... the other half I slice into circles as well, but use cookie cutters to cut shapes out of the middle of them. Then, after they're all cooked and cooled off, I spread frosting or apricot preserves/raspberry jam or coconut filling (hey, Nutella... whatever ya' gotz. list goes on) across the regular circled bottom cookie... and then place a cookie with a cutout on top of the filling so it's a sandwich cookie, but you can see what's inside it and it's a fun little decorative accent! It's "wicked" easy lol :eat2: and people think they're adorable hehe

I hope my friend gets here soon! all this food post thumbing through is making me hungry!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Nov 23, 2007)

p.s. you can use the shapes as teeny tiny cookies lol or just roll them up and reuse. why not... they're a lil dry, though... after


----------



## Cat (Nov 24, 2007)

Shortbread is the easiest actual cookie I know to make.
Three ingredients -- flour, sugar and butter.
Roll 'em into balls, or press 'em out with your fingers and cut 'em into triangles or strips or use cookie cutters. This is just the basic, basic dough. If you start to get creative (or google!) you can add cinnamon, lemon, chocolate chips, dip a side in chocolate, etc, etc, but they all just start pretty basic like this...
-----------------------------------
Shortbread
3/4 cup butter
1/4 cup sugar 
2 cups flour 

Cream butter and sugar. Mix in flour. Chill dough for 1 hour. Roll out to 1/2" thick. Bake on ungreased cookie sheet for 15 minutes at 350° F. Yield: 4 1/2 dozen cookies. 
------------------------------------


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the biggest issues with cookie recipes at this time of year, at least for me, has to do with the decorating. I'm hopeless at rolling anything out ... and then getting it to: a) not stick, b) not be too floury and tough, and c) not completely lose it's shape when transferred to the baking sheet since Santas that start to look like giraffes aren't terribly festive.

Anyway, I have a few favorites for easy. They look hard, but they're really not. You can modify them, generally speaking, to suit your comfort level. Don't be afraid to invest in a spritz gun. I got one on clearance at Target for $5, and it's so quick for making dozens of cookies. The only decorating required is a pinch of colored sugar or round bead sprinkles. The one that calls for a pastry bag and tip tastes just fine in a blob with the cherry on it.

I use this recipe for *SPRITZ*- love that it's a food processor dough and I don't bother with the egg wash:

BUTTER COOKIES 3 WAYS

Basic Butter Cookie Dough
3 cups all-purpose flour (spooned and leveled)
1 cup confectioners’ sugar
1 cup (2 sticks) cold unsalted butter, cut in pieces
½ tsp. salt
4 large egg yolks
1 tsp. vanilla extract
egg wash (optional): 1 large egg white, beaten with 2 tsp. water
decorating sugar and sprinkles (optional)

Place flour, sugar, butter, and salt in the bowl of a food processor; process until mixture is the texture of coarse meal.

In a small bowl, lightly beat egg yolks and vanilla; with motor running, add to food processor. Process just until a dough forms.

Proceed to one of the following cookie recipes. Store finished cookies in an airtight container, up to 2 weeks.

Cut-out (makes 30)
Make dough. Divide in half; form into 2 ½-inch-thick disks. Wrap in plastic; chill until firm, at least 1 hour.
Preheat oven to 350°. On a piece of floured waxed paper, roll one disk to the thickness of 3/16 inch; chill. Repeat with remaining dough.
Flouring cutters as you go (to prevent sticking), cut dough into desired shapes; carefully transfer to baking sheets. Re-chill rolled-out dough if difficult to work with.
If decorating, brush with egg wash, then sprinkle with sugar or sprinkles. Bake until edges are firm (not brown), 15 to 20 minutes for 3-inch cookies. Cool 1 to 2 minutes on baking sheets; cool completely on a rack.

Icebox (makes about 72)
Make dough. Divide in half; form into two 2-inch square logs, each approximately 5 ½ inches long. Wrap logs in waxed paper; refrigerate until firm, at least 2 hours.
Preheat oven to 350°. Slice dough crosswise, 3/16 inch thick; carefully transfer slices to baking sheets.
If decorating, brush with egg wash, then sprinkle with sugar or sprinkles. Bake until edges are firm (not brown), 10 to 15 minutes. Cool 1 to 2 minutes on baking sheets; cool completely on a rack.

Spritz (makes 100)
Make dough; do not refrigerate. Preheat oven to 350°.
Fill cookie press, and form cookies on baking sheets according to manufacturer’s instructions.
If decorating, brush with egg wash; then sprinkle with sugar or sprinkles. Bake until edges are firm (not brown), 10 to 15 minutes. Cool 1 to 2 minutes on baking sheets; cool completely on a rack.

I use this recipe for *CHERRY SHELLS*, and sometimes use almond extract if that's what's in the cupboard:

1 (1 pound, 1.5 ounce) package dry sugar cookie mix (recommended: Betty Crocker) 
4 ounces cream cheese, softened and cut into pieces 
2 eggs 
2 teaspoons cherry extract 
12 red or green candied cherries, halved

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. In the bowl of an electric mixer combine, the sugar cookie dough, cream cheese, eggs, and extract. 

Fit a cookie press or resealable plastic bag with a star template or 3/4-inch star tip. Pipe dough in 2 1/2-inch lines, 2 inches apart on an un-greased cookie sheet. Press a cherry half at the base of each shell. Bake for 12 minutes, until brown on bottom and raw look is gone from tops.

This is one of my friend's recipes for *CARAMEL ROCKY ROAD BARS*:

Crumb Mixture
1 cup all-purpose flour
¾ cup quick-cooking oats
½ cup sugar
½ cup butter, softened
½ tsp baking soda
¼ tsp salt
¼ cup chopped peanuts

Filling
½ cup caramel ice cream topping
1 ½ cups miniature marshmallows
½ cup salted peanuts
½ cup milk chocolate chips

Heat oven to 350°. In small mixer bowl, combine all crumb mixture ingredients except chopped peanuts. Beat at low speed, scraping bowl often, until mixture is crumbly (1 - 2 minutes). By hand, stir in 1/4 cup peanuts. Reserve 3/4 cup crumb mixture; set aside.

Press remaining crumb mixture on bottom of greased and floured 9 inch square baking pan. Bake for 12 - 17 minutes or until lightly browned. 

Spread caramel topping evenly over hot crust. Sprinkle with 1/2 cup peanuts, marshmallows, and chocolate chips. Crumble remaining crumb mixture over chocolate chips. Continue baking for 20 - 25 minutes or until crumb mixture is lightly brown.

Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour or until firm. Cut into bars. Makes 25 bars.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 24, 2007)

These are all so great! I can't wait to start baking. Thanks girls!


----------



## Brandi (Nov 25, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> These are all so great! I can't wait to start baking. Thanks girls!



Take some pics too!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 25, 2007)

I definitely will!!!


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 25, 2007)

Nope, I got the easiest - tastiest cookie bars right here for ya girl! Here ya go!

Easy Chocolate Chip Cheesecake Bars 

Makes: 13x9 pan Total Time: 35 minutes 

Ingredients: 
2 rolls of store bought chocolate chip cookie dough
2 pkgs. (8 oz.) softened cream cheese
1 cup sugar
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla
Preparation Preheat oven to 350. Grease 13x9 pan. 

Slice first roll of cookie dough and smooth onto bottom of pan. Use blender/mixer to blend cream cheese, sugar, egg and vanilla.

Spread over cookie dough. Slice the second roll of cookie dough and place over cream cheese filling.

Bake for 30 minutes. Keeps well in refrigerator or freezer.

Easy hit for office parties, family gatherings or just at home!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not planning on making this for my holiday cookie trays, but I was just browsing at cooks.com and saw this recipe..DEFINITELY going to make it for myself, and wanted to share it (not sure if there is another thread for this, but I was too lazy to look  )


CHOCOLATE CARAMEL POPCORN 

1 (14 oz.) pkg. caramels
1 (6 oz.) pkg. chocolate chips
1/4 c. water
4 qt. popped popcorn

1. Place caramels, chocolate chips and water in a large, microwave-safe bowl.

2. Microwave on HIGH for 3 minutes or until mixture is smooth. Stir every minute.

3. Place popcorn in a large bowl.

4. Pour caramel mixture over popcorn. Let cool for a few minutes. Toss until well-coated.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 25, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> Nope, I got the easiest - tastiest cookie bars right here for ya girl! Here ya go!
> 
> Easy Chocolate Chip Cheesecake Bars
> 
> ...




OMG...must...have...now :smitten:


----------



## BigRed (Nov 25, 2007)

Peanut Butter Balls

2 cups peanut butter
1 lb. powdered sugar
1 cup butter-softened
6 blocks-chocolate almond bark

In a bowl, combine peanut butter, powdered sugar and butter. Beat until well blended and smooth. Roll mixture into 1-inch balls. Place on wax paper lined baking sheet. Chill about 1 hour.

Melt chocolate in glass microwave safe bowl. Stir until smooth. Dip balls in chocolate using candy dipping utensils or a skewer, until completely coated.

Set on a waxed-paper-lined baking sheet until hardened.

**Store in refrigerator.
**Keep well in freezer for 3 months.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 25, 2007)

Goofy, the easiest recipe in the world for peanut butter cookies:

1 cup sugar
1 egg
1 cup peanut butter
1 tsp vanilla

Mix. Chill for 2 hours. Form into teaspoon-sized balls. Bake at 350 for 8 mins for chewy cookies, 10 mins for crispy cookies... You can make the little criss-crossy things on the top with a fork and some sugar if you want, but not necessary. 

If you want to do the hershey kisses on the top (peanut butter kiss cookies) press hershey kisses onto the top of each cookie after baking for like 6-7 minutes. Just let them cool completely before touching them after having the chocolate in the oven for a minute or two. Each batch makes around 16 cookies.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 2, 2007)

So, I have had some "practice runs" with some of the cookies. (which really just means I wanted cookies  ) 

I tried Sunnies Peanut Butter cookies...DELISH! Seriously the best pb cookies I've ever had. And the ingredients are so basic, it's things that are in the house all the time (might be a dangerous recipe for me to hang on to..but I already have it memorized - oh well!!!  )

CandySmooches Chocolate Cheesecake bars- TO die for!! THey're so rich it's more like an actual dessert than having around to grab a cookie off a plate when you walk by (does that make sense to anyone else but me??haha)

and EmJay's Macaroons...SOOOOOO easy and delicious! I'm a huge coconut fan so I had to give this recipe a whirl ASAP! It took NO time at all, and they were so yummy! Steve said he likes them better than Au Bon Pan, which from him is a huge compliment!! lol

I didn't take pics of any of them but I will when I make them all pretty for the gifts!


----------



## Brandi (Dec 2, 2007)

*JELL-O® Chocolate Pudding Fudge*

Prep Time: 15 min
Total Time: 2 hr 15 min
Makes: 24 servings, 2 squares each

1 pkg. (8 squares) BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Baking Chocolate, divided 
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter or margarine, divided 
1/3 cup water 
1 pkg. (4-serving size) JELL-O Chocolate Flavor Instant Pudding & Pie Filling 
3 cups powdered sugar 


MICROWAVE 4 of the chocolate squares, 6 Tbsp. of the butter and water in large microwavable bowl on HIGH 2 minutes or until butter is melted; stir. Add dry pudding mix; stir until well blended. 
ADD powdered sugar, 1 cup at a time, stirring until well blended after each addition. Press into foil-lined 8-inch square pan. 
MICROWAVE remaining 4 chocolate squares and 2 Tbsp. butter in large microwavable bowl on HIGH 1-1/2 minutes or until butter is melted. Stir until chocolate is completely melted. Spread over pudding mixture. Refrigerate 2 hours or until firm. Cut into 48 (1-inch) squares. 


This recipe definitely has room for flavour variations. I made this recipe and put chopped candy canes on top YUM


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 2, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> CandySmooches Chocolate Cheesecake bars- TO die for!! THey're so rich it's more like an actual dessert than having around to grab a cookie off a plate when you walk by (does that make sense to anyone else but me??haha)
> 
> I didn't take pics of any of them but I will when I make them all pretty for the gifts!



So glad you enjoyed the recipe! Wasn't it easy???? Can't wait to see pics later


----------



## Tooz (Dec 2, 2007)

1 stick butter
1 box powdered sugar
1 1/2 c. peanut butter
1 tsp. vanilla
1 pkg. (12 oz.) chocolate chips
1/2 stick paraffin

Mix butter, sugar, peanut butter and vanilla. Form into small balls. Cool.

Melt chocolate and paraffin in top of double boiler. Stick a toothpick in the candy ball and dip into the chocolate mixture, leaving part of the top uncovered. It will resemble a buckeye. They can be frozen.

I wouldn't use the paraffin, personally, but DAMN do I love Buckeyes. I miss them from the potluck days of my early childhood!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Dec 2, 2007)

Tooz said:


> 1 stick butter
> 1 box powdered sugar
> 1 1/2 c. peanut butter
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> ...



Interesting, I didn't know people ever ate paraffin (its wax....right?). Have you ever tried it? I don't know what that would taste like!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Interesting, I didn't know people ever ate paraffin (its wax....right?). Have you ever tried it? I don't know what that would taste like!



I wondered the same so I looked it up....

par·af·fin /&#712;pær&#601;f&#618;n/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[par-uh-fin] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
noun
1.	a white or colorless, tasteless, odorless, water-insoluble, solid substance not easily acted upon by reagents, consisting of a mixture of hydrocarbons chiefly of the alkane series, obtained from crude petroleum: used in candles, for forming preservative coatings and seals, for waterproofing paper, etc.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 2, 2007)

Big Red has a post on this thread with another recipe for peanut butter balls. the recipes seem like they would turn out similar, but Red's has almond bark, which I think is good for melting and all that. I don't think I'd use paraffin either. BUT the other day at work a woman was talking about the "chocolate peanut butter balls with the wax"...so it might be a very popular recipe!!


----------



## k1009 (Dec 2, 2007)

I am not much of a baker but occasionally I like to pretend. I'll take a pack of premade mini pastry shells, a tin of caramel and fill the pastries with the caramel, then I'll stick a pecan half in the centre and refrigerate until the caramel is reasonably solid. Then it's time for a can of whipped cream and another pecan half to decorate the top of each tart.

Ta da! My wonderful caramel pecan tarts. I'm not entirely sure what goes in to them with all the processing but darned if they aren't very tasty and very easy.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 2, 2007)

I've just realised that the cream probably won't make these bulk or distribution friendly. It can be ommitted and these babies will stand up to whatever you put them through. You cannot kill a caramel pecan tart.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 2, 2007)

k1009 said:


> I am not much of a baker but occasionally I like to pretend. I'll take a pack of premade mini pastry shells, a tin of caramel and fill the pastries with the caramel, then I'll stick a pecan half in the centre and refrigerate until the caramel is reasonably solid. Then it's time for a can of whipped cream and another pecan half to decorate the top of each tart.
> 
> Ta da! My wonderful caramel pecan tarts. I'm not entirely sure what goes in to them with all the processing but darned if they aren't very tasty and very easy.




Yummy! Do you melt the caramel? or is it already creamy/spreadable?


----------



## k1009 (Dec 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yummy! Do you melt the caramel? or is it already creamy/spreadable?



It's creamy in the can, which makes it very easy to sit down with a spoon and a can of sugary goodness and then somehow misplace the contents of said can. Whenever I make these tarts I have to get a second can for accidental eating.

Someone told me that it was like dulce de leche, which I can't find anywhere here so I can't verify it.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 2, 2007)

i always use paraffin when i make buckeyes, cause i'm usually always giving them away, taking them to a party, etc. the wax helps them hold shape and not melt so easily, and you use very little. you'd never know it was in there!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 2, 2007)

k1009 said:


> It's creamy in the can, which makes it very easy to sit down with a spoon and a can of sugary goodness and then somehow misplace the contents of said can. Whenever I make these tarts I have to get a second can for accidental eating.
> 
> Someone told me that it was like dulce de leche, which I can't find anywhere here so I can't verify it.



ooooh...yes...I know what you mean. I would love it!!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i always use paraffin when i make buckeyes, cause i'm usually always giving them away, taking them to a party, etc. the wax helps them hold shape and not melt so easily, and you use very little. you'd never know it was in there!



Thanks for clearing that up! and you're right about the meltiness factor of those things!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok..here are the first round of pics. They are kinda blurry, sorry! Here is the microwave fudge (slammin'!) ..the macaroons (OMG yum!) and Dr Feelgood's Cranberry Bark from the November challenge (Heavenly!)


----------



## Sugar (Dec 5, 2007)

Per Request

Apricot Sesame Cookies

1 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp almond extract
2 cups all purpose flour
1/2 tsp salt
7 tbsp untoasted sesame seeds
6 tbsp apricot jam (or any flavor, I've used raspberry too)

In a mixing bowl, cream butter and sugar. Beat in extract. Combine the flour and salt; graduatlly add to the creamed mixture. 

Roll dough into 1" balls and roll in the seeds. 

Place 2" apart on ungreased baking sheets, you can use your finger or the end of a wooden spoon. Make an indentation. Fill with jam.

Bake at 400 deg for 10-12 minutes or until lightly browned. 

Makes 4 dozen and you can freeze them with ease.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 8, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> Ok..here are the first round of pics. They are kinda blurry, sorry! Here is the microwave fudge (slammin'!) ..the macaroons (OMG yum!) and Dr Feelgood's Cranberry Bark from the November challenge (Heavenly!)



Oh maaaan. Well now I have to go bake. lol Great thread, G.G.!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 8, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Oh maaaan. Well now I have to go bake. lol Great thread, G.G.!



I'm glad you like it! And I'm starting to think it might have been a mistake...I'm finding it WAYYY to easy to have a house full of goodies in no time lately, and I haven't shared too much of it yet. :blush:


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 8, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> I'm glad you like it! And I'm starting to think it might have been a mistake...I'm finding it WAYYY to easy to have a house full of goodies in no time lately, and I haven't shared too much of it yet. :blush:



Well, it sounds to me like you're perfecting your recipes, and still have plenty of time left to share. I love having goodies in the house around this time of year. Or any time of year, if we're being honest. lol




...and maybe they'll like the photos just as well! (I kid, I kid.  )


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 8, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Well, it sounds to me like you're perfecting your recipes, and still have plenty of time left to share. I love having goodies in the house around this time of year. Or any time of year, if we're being honest. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually DO like to do a "practice run" before I give anything I bake/make. And I'm with ya on having goodies all the time lol..why should fudge be around for only two weeks a year?!?!? HA!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 8, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> I actually DO like to do a "practice run" before I give anything I bake/make. And I'm with ya on having goodies all the time lol..why should fudge be around for only two weeks a year?!?!? HA!



By the way, I encountered this sugar cookie recipe on a blog that Soup and Misty both turned me on to. It involves the rolling of dough, but would be a great easy start to that kind of cookie if you wanted to try it.

The Pioneer Woman Cooks!


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 9, 2007)

I forgot about these until I was craving them and made some today

7 Layer Bars

1 c Chocolate Chips
1 c PB Chips
1 c Butterscotch Chips
1 c Coconut
1 stick of Butter
1 1/2 C Graham Cracker Crumbs
1 can Sweetened Condensed Milk

Preheat oven 350
Melt butter & combine with crumbs.
Firmly press into 9X13 pan.
Layer chips & coconut.
Top with whole can of sweetened condensed milk.

Bake 30 minutes. Cool & cut into bars.

These are super easy and soooooo delish! Very rich & tasty! The house smells awesome when you bake these too.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok... what'd I do wrong? My macaroons are too soft and they fall apart. They taste fine, but they're just... smushy.  I followed the recipe exactly


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 12, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Ok... what'd I do wrong? My macaroons are too soft and they fall apart. They taste fine, but they're just... smushy.  I followed the recipe exactly



Sunshine, that happened to me, too. The next batch I cooked a tad longer (til they were more golden-y) and let them sit on the counter for a while and that seemed to fix it.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 13, 2007)

*Skor bars*

1 c. real butter
1 c. brown sugar 

Boil together for 3 minutes. 

Line a greased (Pam) cookie sheet with soda crackers (or ritz crackers). Pour mixture on topand bake at 350 degrees F for 10 to 12 minutes (mixture bubbles over crackers).

Remove from pan and immediately sprinkle with chocolate chips. Spread melted chocolate evenly and refrigerate. Cut into squares.


These are so easy and completely awesome. I was a little leary about the saltines..but OMG soo good!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

Brandi said:


> *Skor bars*
> 
> 1 c. real butter
> 1 c. brown sugar
> ...




Is probably the saltiness with the chocolate....makes me wonder how this would taste with mini pretzels instead of crackers


----------



## Brandi (Dec 14, 2007)

definitely would be fine with pretzels!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 14, 2007)

Brandi, I copied that recipe and sent it to a friend (subtle hint that maybe she'll make it and I can try it. lol)

Sounds yummy to me.

And I love the pretzel idea!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 14, 2007)

It's so funny..the other day I was describing this recipe hat I had about 7 or 8 years ago to my bf, but couldn't find again..and then the next day here it is on the board! ha! Thanks for reading my mind


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 14, 2007)

Crackers used to sound strange until my sister started doing this one treat. They're Ritz crackers with peanut butter in between, dipped in white chocolate [much better than with milk chocolate]. For holidays, she'd get those small candy cake decorations and put them on the top. Sounds gross, but was quite yummy.

FYI, if you're not used to melting white chocolate, low and slow is the way to go. No, I didn't mean to rhyme. I was just channeling a certain celebrity lawyer for a moment.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 15, 2007)

The moment you've all been waiting for...<<drumroll please>>..PICS!!

Ok, so only one tray done so far..but it's the biggest one! It looks kinda dinky now that I'm looking at pics..but it seems enormous in real life!!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 15, 2007)

Crap..I hit enter or something without putting pics in, so here we go..

Macaroons, Cranberry-Pecan Bark, Fudge, and shortbreads and chocolate chip cheesecake bars. I have ingredients for about 3 other kinds of cookies, but over batched these..so I just filled the plates with what I already had made. I also made a tin of seasoned pretzels (which my Steve LOVES) for those fools that don't like sweets.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2007)

That looks scrumptious Goofy- you did an excellent job!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 15, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> Crap..I hit enter or something without putting pics in, so here we go..
> 
> Macaroons, Cranberry-Pecan Bark, Fudge, and shortbreads and chocolate chip cheesecake bars. I have ingredients for about 3 other kinds of cookies, but over batched these..so I just filled the plates with what I already had made. I also made a tin of seasoned pretzels (which my Steve LOVES) for those fools that don't like sweets.




Lovely!! You made them look so pretty and festive. Great job!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 15, 2007)

That looks great goofy!

Tomorrow I embark on my christmas baking mission to send to my family. I always lose the will to live before I finish my master plan but here is my "to do list" for Christmas Cookie Baking 2007:

Buckeyes
Real rolled and cut sugar cookies
Real hersheys fudge
Hersheys fudge with peanutbutter
Poof ball cookies (shortbread balls with ground walnuts and mini chocolate chips)
Peanut Butter cookies with a hersheys kiss on top
Haystacks

I have a recipe for caramel I want to try this year too.

I will try to remember to take pictures, I got a new camera for early xmas


----------



## Brandi (Dec 19, 2007)

ok cookie dough lovers, you are going to *FREAKING love this*!! I had to hide it at work so I can make the cookies.

*Cream Cheese Sugar Cookies *

Submitted by: Karin Christian
Rated: 4 out of 5 by 412 members Prep Time: 15 Minutes
Cook Time: 10 Minutes Ready In: 9 Hours 25 Minutes
Yields: 72 servings 

"A soft, chewy, and flavorful sugar cookie."

*INGREDIENTS:*
1 cup white sugar
1 cup butter, softened
1 (3 ounce) package cream 
cheese, softened
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon almond extract (optional)
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 egg
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 

*DIRECTIONS:*
1. In a large bowl, combine the sugar, butter, cream cheese, salt, almond and vanilla extracts, and egg. Beat until smooth. Stir in flour until well blended. Chill the dough for 8 hours, or overnight. 
2. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). 
3. On a lightly floured surface, roll out the dough 1/3 at a time to 1/8 inch thickness, refrigerating remaining dough until ready to use. Cut into desired shapes with lightly floured cookie cutters. Place 1 inch apart on ungreased cookie sheets. Leave cookies plain for frosting, or brush with slightly beaten egg white and sprinkle with candy sprinkles or colored sugar. 
4. Bake for 7 to 10 minutes in the preheated oven, or until light and golden brown. Cool cookies completely before frosting.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 20, 2007)

Brandi said:


> ok cookie dough lovers, you are going to *FREAKING love this*!! I had to hide it at work so I can make the cookies.
> 
> *Cream Cheese Sugar Cookies *
> 
> ...




I may have to make those just to eat the dough


----------



## Brandi (Dec 20, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I may have to make those just to eat the dough


Trust me make a double batch lmao!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 22, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Goofy, the easiest recipe in the world for peanut butter cookies:
> 
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 egg
> ...



OMG! I just made these and they are AWESOME! Instead of a hershey's kiss, I put a dove chocolate on top of each one! Yummo!! :eat1:


----------



## QtPatooti (Dec 29, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> I forgot about these until I was craving them and made some today
> 7 Layer Bars
> 1 c Chocolate Chips
> 1 c PB Chips
> ...




OHhh my cousin made these for christmas YUM - THIS is a great thred, should be pinned somewhere for quick reference!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

I made the peanut butter cookies and the chocolate chip cream cheese bars..they were a hit at my friend's place  :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm bumping this because I'm baking today and need some recipes, and I'm too lazy to go searching through threads


----------



## viracocha (Sep 14, 2008)

The easiest sweet treat I've made, while not cookies, is just as convenient and less time consuming for the baker. If anyone's ever had Starbucks' toffee almond bars, these are similar, but softer, creamier, and more chocolatey-toffee goodness. 

1 cup brown sugar
1 cup softened butter (I usually cut it with 1/2 butter and 1/2 shortening)
1 tsp vanilla (I've used caramel or almond syrup in the past and turned out really well)
1 egg yolk (using the whole egg makes it more cake-like)
2 cup flour (scant, just because it varies depending on temperature and at our altitude I never need quite that much)
1/4 tsp salt
8-12 oz chocolate bar--> Symphony! (the recipe calls for 4 oz, but I bake how I want!)
1/2 cup chopped nuts if you want (sliced blanched or slivered almonds are probably best, but I don't use them)

Pretty much mix in all the sugars and wet ingredients, adding flour and and salt last. Since this recipe doesn't rise/expand, press the mixture into a well-greased baking pan. Glass works best, but as long as the layer of mixture isn't more than two inches thick it should bake evenly. At this point, I smash a big Symphony bar (1"-2" chunks) and press it into the top of the mixture. The recipe calls for this after baking, but I always liked the chocolate absorbed into the treat and it's more homogenous. Bake at 350 for 30-ish minutes (look for a very light brown). Note that the toothpick and spoon tricks don't work for checking if it's done. It's not a crime to overbake this at all, the edges just get a little bit crispy. The recipe says the yield is 32 bars, but the way I cut treats it only makes nine... So the kcal count for 1 of my bars is 497. :blush:


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 14, 2008)

OK, here's a really simple one. Make Rice Krispie Treats according to the instructions on the package, but instead of Rice Krispies, use Corn Flakes, and put in a little bit of green food color. Sppon the mixture into blobs on waxed paper and dress with a couple red cinnamon candies. Look just like little hunks of holly, I swear, they really do, honest, I wouldn't lie, well, OK, they don't look like holly, but they taste FANTASTIC!!!:eat2:


----------



## Brandi (Sep 16, 2008)

*Raisinet Bars*

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) butter or margarine, softened
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 large egg
1 package (14 ounces) NESTLÉ RAISINETS Milk Chocolate-Covered Raisins
1 3/4 cups quick or old-fashioned oats, divided



Heat oven to 350° F. Grease an 11 x 7 pan.
Combine flour, baking soda, and salt in small bowl.
Beat the sugar, butter and vanilla extract in large bowl until creamy.
Beat in the egg.
Gradually add flour mixture to the butter/sugar mixture.
Stir in Raisinets and 1 1/2 cups cups oats.
Spread into prepared pan.
Sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup of oats.
BAKE for 34-38 minutes or until golden brown.
Cool completely in pan on wire rack. Cut into bars.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 13, 2008)

It's that time again!! Does anyone have the saltine cracker toffee and chocolate thing recipe?? Dying to try it!


----------



## Brandi (Dec 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> It's that time again!! Does anyone have the saltine cracker toffee and chocolate thing recipe?? Dying to try it!



*Skor Bar*

Ingredients

&#8226;	1 cup butter (do NOT use margarine) 
&#8226;	1 cup light brown sugar 
&#8226;	1 (11 ounce) package chocolate chips (1 1/2 cups) 
&#8226;	40 saltine crackers 
&#8226;	1 cup chopped nuts (pecans or walnuts or whatever you like) (optional) 
&#8226;	nonstick cooking spray 

Directions

1. Line jelly roll pan with foil and spray with non-stick spray. 
2. Lay crackers out flat on foil. 
3. Melt sugar and butter until foamy (3 minutes). 
4. Pour over crackers and spread to coat. 
5. Bake 10 minutes in 350º oven. 
6. Remove from oven. 
7. While hot, sprinkle with chocolate chips, let soften and melt, then spread. 
8. Sprinkle with nuts. 
9. Let cool. 
10. Refrigerate until hardened. 
11. Break into pieces like peanut brittle.

*This is so freaking good!!*


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Brandi, I had a feeling I could count on you for this one! LMAO! Thanks!!


----------



## Brandi (Dec 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Brandi, I had a feeling I could count on you for this one! LMAO! Thanks!!



LOL I really hope that is a good thing!!  You should try the peanut butter cookie recipe I posted in the "Ideas (xmas cookies) thread. The peanut butter can be substituted for almond butter, cashew butter..etc...completely awesome!!


----------



## MsXXLBombshell (Dec 13, 2008)

This is literally the EASIEST fudge in the world and everyone I have made it for goes nuts, I call it:
kids/no-fail fudge
one bag any flavor baking chips (or a mix of semi sweet with a flavored chip like mint)
one can of any flavor frosting
(optional... nuts, candy bits, toffee)


Melt the chips in the microwave, 15 to 20 seconds then stir and another 20 seconds should be enough to make them just lose their shapes and stir together.
Empty all or most of the frosting into the bowl with the melted chips (I like my fugde not so creamy so I use about 3/4 of the can) 
Stir together (add any add ins you have like nuts)
spread on a cling wrap covered plate, let cool in frigde and then cut or break up.

The only way you can mess this up is if you burn the chips and if you do microwave in 20 second or so burst you wont. And since there is no boiling sugar or anything and the chips never get much over 100* it is great for kids to do with you. For kids try white chips with funfetti frosting for a rainbow effect, you can also swirl two of these together for a swirled effect.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 13, 2008)

Something I made at work...very easy...and everyone loved them...not a cookie...but let's use our imaginations lmao!!!

http://inncuisine.com/happy-hour-specialities/fast-fun-and-festive-recipe-holiday-pretzel-rings-aka-party-rings/


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 26, 2009)

Bumping this thread again...'Tis the season!!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this thread Goofy! I went back to the beginning and read the whole thing, but a bit disappointed that the pics are now gone..any chance you could repost them? 

Anyway, my contribution is something I've had and they are delicious! I don't know the recipe but it's such a generic recipe, it prolly doesn't matter. 

White trash cookies: 

Make a ritz cracker/peanut butter sammich and then dip it in chocolate (maybe the buckeye chocolate/wax mixture so the chocolate will set/harden.) These are very yummy! 

Good eating and happy holidays everybody!

.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2009)

SparklingBBW said:


> White trash cookies:
> 
> Make a ritz cracker/peanut butter sammich and then dip it in chocolate (maybe the buckeye chocolate/wax mixture so the chocolate will set/harden.) These are very yummy!



OoOooO good idea- thanks


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 26, 2009)

Brandi said:


> *Skor Bar*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...



I made these for the first time today. Oh. Em. Gee. SOOOO freaking delicious!! I don't recommend making them...you'll eat them until you make yourself sick! (that's what I did anyway LOL)


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 26, 2009)

SparklingBBW said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread Goofy! I went back to the beginning and read the whole thing, but a bit disappointed that the pics are now gone..any chance you could repost them?
> 
> Anyway, my contribution is something I've had and they are delicious! I don't know the recipe but it's such a generic recipe, it prolly doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I have a new computer since I posted those pics and don't have them anymore  But I promise that I'll take new pics this year 

I love that recipe you posted..definitely going to give them a shot!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 27, 2009)

This is my Grandma's sugar cookie recipe. It's so easy. The only way to screw it up is to cook it too long! Im not the best baker but these are really easy! They're always a hit when i make them.

2 sticks butter at room temp
1c powdered sugar
1t vanilla
2 1/2 c flour
1T+ milk
350 degree for 15-18 min
make dough and if it's too dry add 1 tsp of milk until it holds together. roll out and cut shapes out..
Frost when cooled.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone have an easy recipe for buckeyes?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> This is my Grandma's sugar cookie recipe. It's so easy. The only way to screw it up is to cook it too long! Im not the best baker but these are really easy! They're always a hit when i make them.
> 
> 2 sticks butter at room temp
> 1c powdered sugar
> ...



1T+ = 1 tablespoon?

1c = 1 cup?

1t = 1 teaspoon?

Does it matter what kind of flour?

This looks like a good idea for something easy to make with my girls.....I'm thinking about adding food coloring and sprinkles or m&ms on top


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep that's right. Sorry, i just cut and pasted the recipe that my mom copied off the index card and emailed me. They're still my grandma's go to cookie when company comes. And the + on the milk means you may need to add a little if the dough is too dry feeling. I use all purpose flour when i cook so i haven't had a problem with it yet


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 28, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Anyone have an easy recipe for buckeyes?



Are buckeyes those ones where you mix a ton of sugar with peanut butter and coat them in melted chocolate? I made those years ago. They're super easy just don't have the recipe on hand
I got this one from cooks.com Looks like the one i did.. 

BUCKEYE CANDY 

1 1/2 sticks butter, softened
1 box powdered sugar
1 tbsp. vanilla
12 oz. peanut butter
12 oz. chocolate chips

Thoroughly mix butter, sugar, vanilla and peanut butter. Roll into small balls. Melt chocolate in double boiler. Keep on low heat while dipping balls-use toothpicks for dipping. Leave a small space open at top to give appearance of a buckeye. Put on waxed paper to dry.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks! I can't wait to try these.



HottiMegan said:


> Are buckeyes those ones where you mix a ton of sugar with peanut butter and coat them in melted chocolate? I made those years ago. They're super easy just don't have the recipe on hand
> I got this one from cooks.com Looks like the one i did..
> 
> BUCKEYE CANDY
> ...


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 28, 2009)

Brandi said:


> *Skor Bar*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...




We have a similar recipe, except it has Almond extract and no nuts. We call it Pine Bark.

It really is an amazing recipe...and its even better if you splurge and get decent chocolate. We do a mix of dark and milk and really pile it on... a;slfha;klsjfhaksjdfhjk;sdh!!! I never use this icon, but... :eat1:


----------



## Tooz (Nov 28, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> We have a similar recipe, except it has Almond extract and no nuts. We call it Pine Bark.
> 
> It really is an amazing recipe...and its even better if you splurge and get decent chocolate. We do a mix of dark and milk and really pile it on... a;slfha;klsjfhaksjdfhjk;sdh!!! I never use this icon, but... :eat1:



I have ALWAYS wanted to make the saltine bark stuff.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 28, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> We have a similar recipe, except it has Almond extract and no nuts. We call it Pine Bark.
> 
> It really is an amazing recipe...and its even better if you splurge and get decent chocolate. We do a mix of dark and milk and really pile it on... a;slfha;klsjfhaksjdfhjk;sdh!!! I never use this icon, but... :eat1:



I was thinking I would attempt a white chocolate drizzle with dark chocolate next time. I like the idea of a mix. I used pecans on half, Stever loved it.



Tooz said:


> I have ALWAYS wanted to make the saltine bark stuff.



It was actually wicked easy. But highly addictive. Guaranteed tummy ache. But well worth it


----------



## Tooz (Nov 29, 2009)

Also, it says melt until bubbly...over what kind of heat? High? Low?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 29, 2009)

I've made some really simple banana walnut cookies. If they turn out yummy..I'll come back and post the recipe!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy crap..these are amazingly good!


The only thing I would change would be to add more nuts!

Ingredients
1 1/2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
1/2 cup butter (1 stick), softened
3/4 cup sugar
1 ripe banana, mashed
1 egg
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup chopped walnuts, roasted, unsalted **I just toasted these in a dry skillet on the stove for 6 or 7 minutes..just until you can really smell them**



Preheat oven to 350º

Cream butter and sugar. Add banana and egg and mix well. Whisk together the flour, baking soda, baking powder and salt. Add flour mixture to wet ingredients and mix until dry ingredients are fully incorporated. Stir in nuts. Place the mixture in the refrigerator to chill at least one hour.

Form tablespoons of chilled dough into round balls. Place on parchment paper lined baking sheets, leaving room for the cookies to spread.


These make a cakey cookie..which I love. They are great.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 29, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Also, it says melt until bubbly...over what kind of heat? High? Low?



I just boiled and stirred for 3 minutes, high heat. It seemed to work fine


----------



## Tooz (Nov 29, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I just boiled and stirred for 3 minutes, high heat. It seemed to work fine



Okay. I think I'm gonna make this soon.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 9, 2009)

kraftfoods.com has some AWESOME FREAKING recipes!! I will definitely be making these recipes:

Chocolate Cookie Bark

Prep Time: 20 min Total Time: 1 hr 20 min Makes: 14 servings
What You Need!
2 Tbsp. peanut butter
1 pkg. (6 squares) BAKER'S White Chocolate, melted
10 OREO Cookies, crumbled, divided
1 pkg. (8 squares) BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Chocolate, melted
Make It!

ADD peanut butter to white chocolate; stir until well blended. Stir 1/2 the cookies into each bowl of chocolate.

DROP spoonfuls of the chocolate mixtures onto waxed paper-covered baking sheet, alternating colors of chocolates. Swirl with knife.

REFRIGERATE 1 hour or until firm. Break into pieces.

Kraft Kitchens Tips
Size-WiseLooking for a sweet treat to serve at a party or give as a gift? Try this Chocolate Cookie Bark that makes 14 servings so it's perfect for party fare or to give as a gift.Cranberry-Kissed Chocolate Cookie BarkOmit peanut butter. Prepare chocolate mixtures and marbleize as directed. Immediately sprinkle evenly with 1/4 cup dried cranberries. Refrigerate at least 1 hour, then break into pieces as directed.How to StoreStore in airtight container in refrigerator.
(261)

Nutrition Information
Calories 200 Total fat 12 g Saturated fat 6 g Cholesterol 5 mg Sodium 75 mg Carbohydrate 23 g Dietary fiber 2 g Sugars 18 g Protein 3 g Vitamin A 0 %DV Vitamin C 0 %DV Calcium 2 %DV Iron 6 %DV

AND

Chocolate Rum Balls

Prep Time: 20 min Total Time: 20 min Makes: 7 doz. or 42 servings, 2 balls each
What You Need!
3 pkg. (8 oz. each) BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Chocolate
1 can (14 oz.) sweetened condensed milk
1 Tbsp. rum extract
2/3 cup finely chopped PLANTERS Pecans
Make It!

MELT chocolate as directed on package. Stir in milk and extract. (Mixture will be very thick.) Let stand 5 min.

ROLL into 84 balls, using 1 tsp. of the chocolate mixture for each. Coat with nuts.

Kraft Kitchens Tips
How to StoreStore in airtight container at room temperature. SubstituteSubstitute 6 OREO Cookies, crushed, or 16 NILLA Wafers, crushed, for the chopped pecans.Variation Prepare as directed, substituting 3 bars (3.52 oz. each) TOBLERONE Swiss Dark Chocolate with Honey and Almond Nougat, chopped, for the BAKER'S Chocolate. Reduce rum extract to 1-1/2 tsp., sweetened condensed milk to 1/2 cup and ground pecans to 1/3 cup. Makes 3 doz. or 18 servings, 2 rum balls each. 
(1)

Nutrition Information
Calories 120 Total fat 7 g Saturated fat 4 g Cholesterol 5 mg Sodium 15 mg Carbohydrate 15 g Dietary fiber 1 g Sugars 13 g Protein 2 g Vitamin A 0 %DV Vitamin C 0 %DV Calcium 4 %DV Iron 4 %DV


----------

